# Bow grips to fountain pens



## Teacher (Aug 30, 2020)

These are the 2nd & 3rd fountain pens that I have turned. The first was a trial and was exactly like these. They were all made out of Ebony and there is a small story behind them.  I taught Ind. Arts for 32 years and was retired when I got word that my school was going to close down the shop program due to not being able to find an instructor, so after 6 years of retirement I told them I would fill in for a year.  One of the jr. high students I had that year got involved in archery.  Turns out, he got pretty good at it and won the Silver medal in the 2016 Olympics.  Originally, he wanted a c;ustom bow grip made out of Ebony and that he had the wood. So I told him I would give it a try (first time working with Ebony), anyway I got it done and he loved it and then he turned around and wanted to know if I could make a couple of fountain pens for him and his girlfriend.  You will have to forgive me on the pictures, photography is not my skill.


----------



## DrD (Aug 30, 2020)

Good for you.  Nice pens!  Can't tell much about the bow grip but I'm sure it is excellent as well.

DrD


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 30, 2020)

That 30 ? inch long structure is from one piece of ebony ? WOW


----------



## wolf creek knives (Aug 30, 2020)

Impressive in all aspects.  The Ebony pieces are beautiful and knowing that a former student would return asking for your help is a honor all by itself.  You made a lasting impression on this young man.  Good on you!


----------



## alanemorrison (Aug 31, 2020)

Great story, Don.


----------



## erichardson (Aug 31, 2020)

Beautiful story, great to hear positives things


----------



## scroller777 (Sep 1, 2020)

Great story, the best projects are the ones that have a story behind it.  Everybody wins
Nice work


----------

